# Generic Miniature Painting Thread



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 4, 2021)

Dog's Bones

Skip to the end:
Reaper's Bones: Sophie's Revenge, completed


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 4, 2021)

First up,  something I've been dreading -- Clear Bones.  I have started and stopped these a couple times...  my washes never seem to work out.   So, I settled on a combination of washes and light dry brushes (on most).    (About the only thing harder is trying to take pictures of them   )















Middle wizard below is no wash, just dry brushed with white on edges.




middle fire wall is almost a complete paint over.





Large Fire Elemental has No wash, just yellow/red/black dry brushed highlights:


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 4, 2021)

This round, a couple of minotaurs and some more females figures.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 11, 2021)

Centaurs, more female warriors, and Ibax...


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Mar 12, 2021)

Nice work!

I've been banned from getting into more Bones kickstarters till I finish painting the ones from the first two. :-(


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 16, 2021)

Turtle-people and more female warriors.


----------



## Imaculata (Mar 16, 2021)

Those Fire Elementals and Ghosts are amazing!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 19, 2021)

Work has been slow, so good for my painting time 

Some more female warriors (I wish I hadn't saved all of these for the end)... and some froggies.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 26, 2021)

Fish Men & additional female warriors...


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 29, 2021)

Reptilian warriors, more Women characters  (4 more to go!)


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Apr 2, 2021)

Last Female Character models...    And preview of the last set to complete my Bones 1-3.  With the delay in shipping Bones 5, I might just finish "on time"


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Apr 18, 2021)

"Dragons_ don't S_hare" Last of my Bones 1-3.*   Bones 5 shipping soon, so I feel like I'm in a good place    Looking back at my first Bones thread, I almost can't believe the time that has passed...   


































*Not counting some contemporary/future models that I haven't painted, since I haven't typically played outside the D&D realms


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Apr 27, 2021)

Waiting for Bones 5 to ship, I've started some other projects that require more assembly    Dungeons & Lasers 2 dragons, fiddly bits; hands of glory; dungeons & diversity.

My "paint desk":


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Apr 27, 2021)

I need a paint desk. <sad face>


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 5, 2021)

Metal Minis from Dungeons & Diversity line, Strata Miniatures.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 6, 2021)

Various metal minis I bought years ago for character concepts....


----------



## Richards (May 7, 2021)

That second figure looks like a D&D version of Taskmaster from Marvel Comics.

Johnathan


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 7, 2021)

So... I backed the Hand of Glory kickstarter a while back.  A very cool concept - metal minis with magnetic wrists, and a slew of weapons, gear, etc. to attach to them.   Painted the first two minis and a few weapons as a test run.  The characters themselves are "heroic scale", 30-35mm -- so a little bigger than most of my Bones characters (recent Bones mini for comparison).  Also, the detail level is not great.   The variety of "hands" that can be attached are numerous. The over-all usage is a little clunky.  Nice idea, especially if these were my only minis.  But not a super addition to a vast collection.   Debating on whether to paint to remaining 7 minis and hundreds of weps, etc.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 10, 2021)

Doing some trial runs on some Tiles from Dungeons & Lasers Kickstarter.  Primed black & dry brushed. (Plain tiles & minis for comparison & scale).


----------



## MGibster (May 11, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> First up, something I've been dreading -- Clear Bones. I have started and stopped these a couple times... my washes never seem to work out. So, I settled on a combination of washes and light dry brushes (on most). (About the only thing harder is trying to take pictures of them  )






This is a, well I call it Disco Lich now, from Wizkids I think, and it has a clear part for the magic effect.  I used Tamiya clear yellow, orange, and red for the magic effect and it worked out fairly well.  If you can find a translucent paint of some kind to use it might help with those clear effects.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 11, 2021)

Dungeons & Lasers - Dragon : Marduk


----------



## MGibster (May 11, 2021)

That's a pretty good dragon.  And congratulations on whittling down that pile of shame we all have.  You're burning through the witches, digging the ditches, and slamming into the back of your Dragula at an astonishing pace!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 11, 2021)

MGibster said:


> That's a pretty good dragon.  And congratulations on whittling down that pile of shame we all have.  You're burning through the witches, digging the ditches, and slamming into the back of your Dragula at an astonishing pace!



Thanks.  I've pretty much decided that my quality won't improve much more, so I'm starting to hit for quantity    It does feel good seeing the pile shrink -- not to mention having cool things to throw in my game ;-)


----------



## MGibster (May 11, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Thanks.  I've pretty much decided that my quality won't improve much more, so I'm starting to hit for quantity    It does feel good seeing the pile shrink -- not to mention having cool things to throw in my game ;-)



I don't think I've plateaued yet but I sometimes feel as though I'm not too far off from reaching the point where I'm just not willing to put in the time necessary to improve.  The most important thing is that you have fun painting.  And no matter what our skill level, a painted miniature looks better than an unpainted one.


----------



## pogre (May 12, 2021)

You are a machine! 

I am painting so slowly these days. The quality of my paint jobs is just discouraging frankly.

Keep up the good work! You're encouraging me to soldier on.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 16, 2021)

Another dragon from Dungeons & Lasers:


----------



## MGibster (May 16, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Another dragon from Dungeons & Lasers:



That looks less like a miniature and more like something I'd find in an antique shop.  Nice job.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 19, 2021)

Some Dungeons & Lasers Dungeon Dressing  (much more of this to come, after assembly  )


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 23, 2021)

More Dungeons & Laser Dressing -- a couple of doorways and mining debris.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 27, 2021)

Wooden Bits from D&L:


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 28, 2021)

Some miscellaneous stone & metal work:


----------



## MGibster (May 29, 2021)

I'm digging the water effect in the basin.


----------



## Richards (May 29, 2021)

Agreed - nicely done!

Johnathan


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 31, 2021)

Some miscellaneous accoutrements:


----------



## MGibster (May 31, 2021)

The skeleton with the rock on him is hilarious.


----------



## MGibster (Jun 1, 2021)

I purchased a Reaper Black Bones miniatures a few months back and it's a rogue of some sort on the right there.  The gorgon model was made by Wizkids I think.  The Reaper Black Bones models are a bit better than the regular Bones line.  They hold details a lot better at least and if I didn't know better I would have thought it was metal.  





I am particularly proud of this miniature.  Again, WizKids and this is a Bone Golem I think.  I'm not a huge fan of the WizKids models for for PCs (elves, dwarves, humans, etc., etc.) but I think their monsters are just fantastic.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jun 9, 2021)

Wall Hanging bits:


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jun 16, 2021)

For a variety of reasons, not the least of which to provide more representation for players in my current/future games, I decided to pull a wide sampling of miniatures and repaint for more diverse skin tones.  My ultimate goal is to make my games feel more open and inclusive to all people.  (and the pictures bring out my short-cummings, but none the less, here we go:


----------



## MGibster (Jun 16, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> For a variety of reasons, not the least of which to provide more representation for players in my current/future games, I decided to pull a wide sampling of miniatures and repaint for more diverse skin tones. My ultimate goal is to make my games feel more open and inclusive to all people. (and the pictures bring out my short-cummings, but none the less, here we go:



I'm working on diversifying my skin tones as well.  I'm still working on getting decent skin tones and I tend to paint them far paler than I intended.  It's much easier to work on aliens.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jul 3, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Well, I didn't quite meet my 2020 goal of painting my current Bones backlog... and Bones 5 starts shipping in April, so that's my new goal
> 
> (Dog's Bones 2020 thread)



Bones 5 is shipping now, just in time... I need more things to paint (like I need a hole in my head   )


----------



## MGibster (Jul 3, 2021)

uuu


dogoftheunderworld said:


> Bones 5 is shipping now, just in time... I need more things to paint (like I need a hole in my head  )



Let me know if the new Bones is made of different plastic or if they've improved the process.  I gave up on Bones a while back because the details were too muddy and it was getting in the way of practicing my painting.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jul 8, 2021)

MGibster said:


> Let me know if the new Bones is made of different plastic or if they've improved the process.  I gave up on Bones a while back because the details were too muddy and it was getting in the way of practicing my painting.




Even though the box says Bones & Black Bones -- looks like everything is the new Black Bones material (except maybe Translucent models).. so more rigid.  The actual detail level looks about the same.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jul 8, 2021)

Also...  I'm going to need a bigger Shark!


----------



## MGibster (Jul 8, 2021)

You got the boat!  NICE!!!!


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Jul 9, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Also...  I'm going to need a bigger Shark!




Hmmm. I'm gonna need a bigger kraken. That boat's far too big for the Bones Kraken to drag to the bottom of the sea.


----------



## MGibster (Jul 9, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Even though the box says Bones & Black Bones -- looks like everything is the new Black Bones material (except maybe Translucent models).. so more rigid. The actual detail level looks about the same.



I have at least one Bones Black model, I think I posted it earlier in the thread, and I liked it better than whatever plastic the regular Bones line used.  I think where the Bones line really shines is in their larger miniatures and from Bones 5 it looks like they've really stepped up their game.  I'm looking forward to the day when some of those models are available to the rest of us.  

This little guy is a Reaper Bones model I painted a few years back.  It was my first attempt at underpainting and while the results where mixed I was happy with the experiment.


----------



## MGibster (Jul 13, 2021)

Any time I can paint a face that doesn't resemble a botched plastic surgery victim I'm a happy man.  I think that's the best face I've ever painted.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 10, 2021)

Getting back into the painting rhythm.... first Bones 5 minis (Medium Earth Elements):


----------



## MGibster (Aug 10, 2021)

Those are some great looking rock things!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## MGibster (Aug 13, 2021)

I like that you worked on the eyes.  Very often I just ignore them as I tend to do a horrible job on them.


----------



## MGibster (Aug 15, 2021)

And here we have Sister Dolores of the Holy Order of the Immaculate Badonkadonk.  I bought this Reaper Bones 3-5 years ago and only just now got around to painting it.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Aug 18, 2021)

MGibster said:


> And here we have Sister Dolores of the Holy Order of the Immaculate Badonkadonk.  I bought this Reaper Bones 3-5 years ago and only just now got around to painting it.
> 
> View attachment 142204



I have that same mini. Yours is soooo much better. Love her "shifty" eyes.


----------



## MGibster (Aug 18, 2021)

DrunkonDuty said:


> I have that same mini. Yours is soooo much better. Love her "shifty" eyes.



I've decided it was high time to start painting eyes on my miniatures.  It's still hit or miss.  I think they look better in person because you can't really make out the details when your looking at it on the table.


----------



## Richards (Aug 18, 2021)

Well, I've heard the term "pistol-packin' mama" - this is the first evidence I've ever seen of the lesser-known "pistol-packin' Sister."

In any case, nice job!

Johnathan


----------



## MGibster (Aug 19, 2021)

So this is Cthulhu from the Reaper Bones line.  I usually see him painted green but thought I'd go a different route.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice!  I painted mine purple as well a few years ago. Preferred that to the green everyone else paints. I'll post a pic tomorrow. Great job!


----------



## Sacrosanct (Aug 19, 2021)

It appears over the years, mine has taken a serious leaning issue


----------



## MGibster (Aug 20, 2021)

Sacrosanct said:


> Nice! I painted mine purple as well a few years ago. Preferred that to the green everyone else paints. I'll post a pic tomorrow. Great job!



And here I thought I was unique by painting mine purple!  Yours looks like he's about to take flight.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Aug 20, 2021)

MGibster said:


> And here I thought I was unique by painting mine purple!  Yours looks like he's about to take flight.



Apparently Cthulhu gets tired.  Really tired.  That's why I have him on an old CD case for a base lol


----------



## MGibster (Aug 20, 2021)

I call this one Princess Peach.  I painted this a few years back.  I'm pretty sure I bought this one shortly after Bones premiered.


----------



## MGibster (Aug 22, 2021)

I painted Cinder from the Boners more than 5 years ago I think.  I don't repaint my miniatures very often but I was looking for a large model to paint and didn't find anything at my local game store that caught my fancy. 




So I went ahead and gave him a facelift.  The original base was terrible as it didn't provide enough stability to keep him standing so I replaced it.  




I tried to go for a lava base but pretty much failed miserably.  That's okay though, it was a learning experience.


----------



## MGibster (Aug 26, 2021)

For some reason I got a wild hair and decided to paint a pony for each member of my sister's family.  So her, my brother-in-law, and my nieces.


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 26, 2021)

I hope it is okay that I share some pics of some recent minis I have been working on. The rate of painting has slowed down as I have gotten into making scatter terrain and a few other features to give my hand drawn 2D maps a little bit of 3D pop - but now that the set piece for my current adventures final battle is done (maybe I will share my video of it) I have gotten back to painting at least a little bit everyday. I tend to work on 3 to 5 minis at a time.  I don't have pics of everything because I am trying to keep their existence secret from the PCs.  




Working backwards, I finished up this guy last night. I am really into minis with different body types lately. So I also did this badass big boy:











Despite being a "new school" hook horror, I tried to paint this one with the feel of the D&D cartoon.







I don't use gnolls enough, but decided to paint some to see if I could change that.




I have had this guy since the early 2000s sometime and finally painted him.







I have had this bard for a long time, too - but since someone is playing one in my ongoing remote game, I painted him.





Finally, I did these a while back - but they are cheapo 3D printed minis from a company called Drunken Dragons - they were cheap to buy and a quick paint job made them decent looking for when the PCs run afoul of the watch.  Since we play remotely using a table camera, I painted the bases bright colors so they could be easier to distinguish.


I have a lot more, but that's all I'll share for now. When I take more pics, I'll come back.  As someone who tried (and failed) to paint minis both in the 80s and 90s, but have finally stuck with it and made some progress in 2020 (I still only aim for "table-ready") I friggin' love it and have to keep myself from constantly buying minis.


----------



## MGibster (Aug 29, 2021)

el-remmen said:


> I have a lot more, but that's all I'll share for now. When I take more pics, I'll come back. As someone who tried (and failed) to paint minis both in the 80s and 90s, but have finally stuck with it and made some progress in 2020 (I still only aim for "table-ready") I friggin' love it and have to keep myself from constantly buying minis.



Keep up the good work with the flesh and keep practicing.  I'm not going to win any contests either but I really do enjoy painting my miniatures and I'm better at it today than I was a few years ago.  You can't help but improve by just practicing.  And remember, a painted miniature always looks better than an unpainted mini no matter what our skill is.

I'm ready to get started on my Imperial Fists army and I'm trying out some new color schemes and techniques.  The Imperial Fists are yellow, which is a tough color to paint in my opinion, but I found something I like.  I like to have an army with a cohesive theme and I'm going with snowy battlefield.  That means snowy bases and I thought it'd be fun to play around with some winter weathering effects.  I also got some tiny stencils made by Vallejo and you might notice the number 22 on the left side of that first photo.  I also experimented a bit with dry pigments for the bullet holes, chipping medium, and I used some snow terrain to give it that extra snowy appearance.  In all my excitement to try new techniques I forgot to put decals on prior to the weathering.  Oh well.  Oh, and I found out the hard way that you shouldn't try to run chipping medium through your airbrush.


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 29, 2021)

Yellow is a tough color to get a good bright coat of without it looking too thick (at least in my experience) and I hate working with bright reds because it is like blood in those procedural shows, one drop in the wrong place and your whole life is ruined.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Aug 30, 2021)

I've had a slow year for painting, but we went into lock down 2 weeks back so I dived in and got some work done. Here's a group shot and some close ups


----------



## MGibster (Aug 30, 2021)

DrunkonDuty said:


> I've had a slow year for painting, but we went into lock down 2 weeks back so I dived in and got some work done. Here's a group shot and some close ups



I love those shrooms!


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Aug 30, 2021)

MGibster said:


> I love those shrooms!




Thanks! They turned out better than I expected.

I realise, after looking at these pics, that the phone on my camera is garbage.


----------



## pming (Aug 30, 2021)

Hiya!

For yellows...use a base coat of light'ish pink, not white, and build up with multiple layers of thin yellow. Seems to work pretty dang well. 

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## MGibster (Sep 3, 2021)

Just for fun I decided to do something a bit different and painted an Imperial Knight Warglaive.  In 40k, the Imperial Knights are basically big mecha and the Warglaive is one of the smallest knight in the game.  





If you know how bit a Primarus Space Marine is, here's a photo for scale.


----------



## MGibster (Sep 4, 2021)

And I finished my second Imperial Knight Warglaive walker.  I think this is the best thing I've painted all year.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Sep 8, 2021)

"Furlings"









Dog's Bones


----------



## MGibster (Sep 8, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> "Furlings"



Bow wow wow yippie yo yippie yay 
Where my dogs at?  Bark with me now!


----------



## MGibster (Sep 24, 2021)

I've been on quite a tear lately.  A friend asked me to paint his Cthulhu and Star Spawn for the board game Cthulhu:  Death May Die.  Painting Cthulhu is always a good time.  





I finished a full unit of Imperial Knight Warglaives for Warhammer 40k.  I'm trying to add some more curb appeal to my bases.  




This little guy is an Imperial Knight Helverin.  Again, working on adding some visual appeal to the base.  I also decided he didn't have enough skulls so added some trophies to his shoulder.  




This is an old school Space Marine Predator tank that started out life as a Black Templar back when Clinton was in office and is now a wrecked Imperial Fist.  I'm either going to use it as part of the base of a large Imperial Knight model or as a piece of terrain.  I haven't decided yet.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Oct 15, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Dog's Bones



Been a while again...   Sophie's Revenge base-coated and main masts built...  and a couple of mimics from WizKids.


----------



## MGibster (Oct 15, 2021)

Sophie's Revenge looks like a lot of fun.  A lot of work too.  But fun.


----------



## MGibster (Oct 17, 2021)

In honor of Orktoberfest I painted my very first 40k space ork!  Believe it or not, this ork is actually having a pretty good day.


----------



## uzirath (Oct 19, 2021)

Just bought some new paint after a 20-year hiatus. Digging through boxes of unpainted minis, I found a giant rat and a pack camel that looked interesting. They turned out a bit darker than intended, but I’m pleased at the first pass.


----------



## MGibster (Oct 19, 2021)

You should be pleased.  That's a nice looking camel and that rat made me want to vomit.  I mean that in a good way.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Oct 29, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Dog's Bones



A little Halloween painting:


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 9, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Dog's Bones



More progress on Sophia's Revenge.  Assembly completed, primed.


----------



## MGibster (Nov 10, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> More progress on Sophia's Revenge. Assembly completed, primed.



That's a big, big model!  I don't think I've ever attempted to paint anything so large.  Other than my house.


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 12, 2021)

This aboleth. .  uh, I mean "Demonic Deep Lurker" came as the large mini in my monthly "Mini in a Box" subscription service. I painted it immediately and then immediately after I took these pics I noticed the smudge of yellow on the lower lip/mouth area. Sigh It has now been fixed.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Nov 12, 2021)

After some panic when the unofficial repository of pics of Golden Demon winners went down I managed to salvage at least one picture of a Demon winning fig of mine. This one won Gold in the open category at the Canadian GDs in 2004. Suffice to say I would not be competitive in current GD competitions. The plan was to do a squad. That didn't happen.


----------



## MGibster (Nov 13, 2021)

el-remmen said:


> This aboleth. . uh, I mean "Demonic Deep Lurker" came as the large mini in my monthly "Mini in a Box" subscription service. I painted it immediately and then immediately after I took these pics I noticed the smudge of yellow on the lower lip/mouth area. Sigh It has now been fixed.



Nice job!  I notice a lot more flaws once I take a photo and look at it.  though the yellow smudge didn't look too bad.  I just assumed it was part of whatever it ate.


----------



## MGibster (Nov 13, 2021)

Fenris-77 said:


> After some panic when the unofficial repository of pics of Golden Demon winners went down I managed to salvage at least one picture of a Demon winning fig of mine. This one won Gold in the open category at the Canadian GDs in 2004. Suffice to say I would not be competitive in current GD competitions. The plan was to do a squad. That didn't happen.



I don't see how a Space Marine riding a dinosaur couldn't win.  That's a sweet looking figure you made.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Nov 13, 2021)

MGibster said:


> I don't see how a Space Marine riding a dinosaur couldn't win.  That's a sweet looking figure you made.



Thanks. Something I'm proud of there is that despite how common it is now, at the time I'd never seen anyone do a Salamander riding a Salamander. It wasn't a super hard conversion, but the thing that I think really makes it (IMO) is that he's looking at his Auspex, not waving a huge weapon or generally being fighty. There's some story there that you sometimes don't get with GW sculpts.


----------



## MGibster (Nov 13, 2021)

Fenris-77 said:


> Thanks. Something I'm proud of there is that despite how common it is now, at the time I'd never seen anyone do a Salamander riding a Salamander. It wasn't a super hard conversion, but the thing that I think really makes it (IMO) is that he's looking at his Auspex, not waving a huge weapon or generally being fighty. There's some story there that you sometimes don't get with GW sculpts.



And you point out how that model probably wouldn't win today.  It's interesting to note how painting styles and trends have changed over the years.  In the 1990s, Space Marines were painted with very bright colors and their bases were a simple goblin green color to simulate grass.  In more recent years, oil washes have come into vogue.


----------



## MGibster (Nov 13, 2021)

Does anybody here paint anything just for the practice?  I've been accumulating a lot of leftover parts thinking I might just use them for kitbashing or as basing material.  But why not use these pieces as an opportunity to get in a little practice?  Perhaps try to new techniques or ideas?  

So there's a leftover Imperial Knight arm I didn't have much use for.  I wanted to practice making hazard stripes, oil washing, using weathering pigments, and try out some Citadel Contrast paint.  (The armor plate with the hazard stripe was attached after painting was completed but before washes and pigments were applied.) 

If you use a metallic undercoat, Contrast paints, at least Blood Angels Red, finishes with a metallic sheen after one coat.  I based coated the armor plate in black, applied masking tape, using the airbrush threw on a few thin layers of white ink, and followed that up with a few thin layers of Pro Acryl transparent yellow.  I then mixed some orange and black oil paint with some enamel thinner to make a wash which I applied the the model.  I let it dry for a bit, then used a sponge wetted with enamel thinner to remove the wash from most of the model leaving the nook and crannies dirty.  I learned two valuable lessons.  

1.  Don't use enamel thinner.  If you look closely at the picture below you'll see where I stripped the paint down to the plastic.  It's most noticeable on the elbow.  
2.  Use white spirits (odorless is best just so you don't have to smell it).  
3.  Give oil paints time to dry.  

I used some rust colored pigments to add some nice weathering to make it look extra dirty.  I ended up using some black pigments to cover up the bare plastic but I don't have a picture of that.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 21, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Dog's Bones



Next Phase, blackwash complete


----------



## MGibster (Nov 21, 2021)

I can only assume you're purchasing wash by the gallon.  Or should I say, galleon?


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Nov 24, 2021)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Dog's Bones



Gargantuan War Mammoth


----------



## MGibster (Nov 24, 2021)

I like the mammoth model but I dislike the exposed bone.  The wounds are so severe this should be a zombie but it's not really modelled to be a zombie.  You did a nice job with the paintjob though.


----------



## MGibster (Nov 24, 2021)

So this is my latest Imperial Knight. I'm still working on the base and will finish it up before the weekend is over.  I tried making a checkered pattern on the shield and it worked out okay.  But it's so busy that it kind of obscures the decal I added.  Still, checkers are always a useful skill to possess.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 26, 2021)

Bought a Mars 3 resin printer after being on the fence about getting a resin printer for about 12 months now. RIP any hopes I had of getting my pile of shame under control.


----------



## MGibster (Nov 26, 2021)

Olaf the Stout said:


> Bought a Mars 3 resin printer after being on the fence about getting a resin printer for about 12 months now. RIP any hopes I had of getting my pile of shame under control.



A 3d printer is a hobby in and of itself.  Good luck!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 27, 2021)

MGibster said:


> A 3d printer is a hobby in and of itself.  Good luck!



Thanks. It’s my Christmas present, so no printing until then, but I have been reading up a lot about the process and accumulating STL files at an alarming rate (Patreon is a big enabler!).


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 30, 2021)

I had lost a lot of interest in painting over the past several months and pretty much did nothing . So I painted this guy to start getting the juices flowing again.   Not great but knocking off the rust.  Not great at photos.


----------



## MGibster (Nov 30, 2021)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> I had lost a lot of interest in painting over the past several months and pretty much did nothing . So I painted this guy to start getting the juices flowing again.   Not great but knocking off the rust.  Not great at photos.



Nice way to knock off the rust!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks, and it turned out pretty good the more I look at it.   The staff is bent though and it will surely break off if I mess with it too much.


----------



## MGibster (Dec 1, 2021)

I finished painting Armiger Moirax Knight.  And I'm toying with the idea of selling the 6 other Armigers (different weapons) I've made just so I can buy more Armigers and paint with a similar color scheme.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Dec 1, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## uzirath (Jan 1, 2022)

Joined some friends for a painting party on Thursday. Tackled this old swamp monster I’ve had for ages.


----------



## MGibster (Jan 1, 2022)

uzirath said:


> Joined some friends for a painting party on Thursday. Tackled this old swamp monster I’ve had for ages.



GROSS!  (And I mean that in a good way.)


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 2, 2022)

Now that Christmas has come and gone, I’ve got a chance to use my 3D printer Christmas present.

There’s definitely a learning curve to it, but I’ve been having fun with it so far.

To date I’ve printed the test model rooks, a TMNT bust, a couple of mountain giants and a Dragonborn monk, some Scooby Doo minis, a couple of Blood Bowl balls, a golden snitch, beholder and mind flayer Dice Head minis and a couple of dice holders for the TMNT board game.

No real casting fails so far. Just some minor stuff like the TMNT bust getting an error with 2 layers left to print (so totally unnoticeable), part of an ear getting torn off the Dragonborn monk when I removed the supports and the base on the Beholder mini warping a little due to insufficient supports.

The main problem is my mounting pile of unpainted minis!


----------



## uzirath (Jan 2, 2022)

Olaf the Stout said:


> Now that Christmas has come and gone, I’ve got a chance to use my 3D printer Christmas present.



Cool! What type of printer did you get? I’m hoping to get one at some point this year.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 2, 2022)

uzirath said:


> Cool! What type of printer did you get? I’m hoping to get one at some point this year.



Elegoo Mar 3. It’s a 4K resin printer.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 23, 2022)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Dog's Bones



Sophie's Revenge, completed!


----------



## MGibster (Jan 24, 2022)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Sophie's Revenge, completed!



That's a hell of a "miniature."


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 27, 2022)

thx


----------



## pogre (Jan 27, 2022)

Well done! That's the kind of piece that just makes you want to play!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Apr 11, 2022)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Dog's Bones



Manticore (from Wizkids):


----------



## MGibster (Apr 12, 2022)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Manticore (from Wizkids):



I would poop my pants if that thing attacked me.


----------

